# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  SenrPF's Workbook

## SenrPF

*SenrPF's Workbook*

Hello everyone. 
As I read in the first classes I create this workbook to have better control of everything related to my dreams.
During weekdays, I usually sleep for 6 to 7 hours, almost always with the same schedule, go to bed between 23:30 and 0:00 and get up at 6:40. Weekends and Holidays are not so strict and I go to bed between 0:00 and 0:30 and I get up about 7:30.
I have the disadvantage that I usually sleep very deeply too easily, which prevents me from using techniques such as WILD. Also I usually wake up several times at night naturally and in the last hours of sleep I wake up and go back to sleep several times.
I write in my dream journal every day, sometimes in the middle of the night and other in the morning when I wake up. Sometimes during the day I usually remember fragments of dreams that had not previously noted in my diary.
I've been working on lucid dreaming for a long time and I've had some and I've also had experiences of sleep paralysis, false awakenings and something like out-of-body experiences, but until now have never been at will, but sometimes I've gotten closer to that goal.
The times I've gotten better result has been when I go to sleep and made a process of deep relaxation and intense concentration, in those moments when I got my inner dialog stops I succeeded in having very vivid dreams, lucid dreams, sleep paralysis, etc., but short-lived and I woke up immediately.
Quite often I have had episodes where I controlled what happens in my dreams but I don't realized I was dreaming.

*Reality Checks*

I make them regularly during the day, but not when I go to sleep or wake up.
Watch the time and date on my smartphone. Looking in detail my hand and count fingers. Check the current moment, remember what I've done before and what I'll do next, then ask me how it would be if I were dreaming.

*Dream Signs*

Water swim or dive in it. *Count: 11*The house of my parents. *Count: 5*The entrance to my current home. *Count: 3*Celebrities. *Count: 18*My wife. *Count: 25*My Dog. *Count: 17*My aunt and my sister. *Count: 7*

*Short-Term Goals*

Have lucid dreams at will!  ::D: 

*Long-Term Goals*

Explore the world of dreams, talk to characters in my dreams and explore my subconscious and "other realities" of the dreams' world.  ::shock:: 

*Dream Recall History*

Usually remember at least one dream every night, but usually remember more than one. The days I'm rested and sleep better, remember more.

*Current Techniques*

In this issue I'm not sure. What I do, and it allows me to approach my goals, is lie down, relax, try not to fall asleep fast, concentrate, silence my inner voice and then fall asleep, shortly after I wake up with a dream very vivid, or sleep paralysis, false awakening and sometimes (few) I realize that I'm dreaming in the dream, but I wake up quickly...  :Sad: 
Now I'm trying DEILD. 
I also think it is very important motivation and confidence to achieve the objectives.

----------


## SenrPF

I _must_ begin this week with the Intro Class and follow the lessons I - IV. 
It seems important because these last days I had a worst recall of my dreams and have lost some connection with my dreams.  :Sad: 
I think it is due to my lack of motivation and discipline, I want to get results without practice or work enough. 
This makes no sense, I have to practice every day focusing on exercises and not the ultimate goal. Following the course and lessons I can impose the necessary discipline.
I think my main problem is that my ego is too strong and does not allow changes or situations that make it lose its power ...  ::shock::

----------


## SenrPF

Start with the recommended steps in Lesson I. 

* I've already started my workbook.  :wink2:  I have to fill it every day with the information I'm collecting. 
* I already have my dream journal. When registering more interesting dreams, I will also write to the DJ available here. 
* I will also begin to record the time when I go to sleep and when I wake up.
* It is important that I do RC's when something strange happens. So far it's not something I usually do and I'll include it in my daily routine.
* Today I write about why I want to have lucid dreams and what I want to do when I have my next lucid dream, trying to motivate...
* I already have the habit of checking my DJ every night before bed, and leave it prepared by my bed to write at any time.
* I will collect possible dreamsigns and write them down here.

I start to work on it!  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 1*

In the afternoon I didn't take a nap. 
At night, just before going to sleep, listen to music with binaural Gamma.
I went to bed at 0:00 and I've woken up to 6:25 (the alarm should sound at 6:40).
I read the dream journal and I reviewed some of them.
When I went to bed, I repeated for a few minutes (very few) a mantra: "I remember my dreams." I fell asleep and woke up slightly when my wife went to bed.
When I wake up at 6:25 wondering if I keep sleeping until the alarm went off, but I did not, I got up and wrote down my dreams. Then when I was in the bathroom also remembered a fragment of another dream.

I will continue with lessons II and III to establish a pattern of tasks and follow up with a method, because now I do not follow any line of work and I'm doing things but without much sense or order. I have to impose some discipline like a workout and stick to it until I get results.
This is like when I was training karate when going to the gym or playing sports, going every day and train ... And so day after day until after a while you realize you've reached a good level and are almost expert ... It is a matter of time, patience and perseverance.
Must take into account the motivation that in this case I get visiting *DV*, forums and other sites with information, filling my workbook daily... That encourages me to follow and gives me confidence!  :smiley: 
By doing this process I've gotten better results in dream recall and my dreams have been more clear and have appeared some dreamsigns, *Water* and *"Near my parents' house"*.

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 2*

Yesterday I was a bit tired and took a nap for about 30 minutes.
At night I saw some TV and went to bed at 0:00. I woke up at 6:40 with the alarm.
Forget to read dream journal because I was very sleepy...
Repeat "I remember my dreams" a few times.
I recall two dreams.

I started with Lesson II. After reading it, I decided to start with a *DILD* technique, because as shown in the lesson itself is the most simple and affordable for beginners and also the few lucid dreams I've had have been of this type. 
I will read the entry _Puffin's DILD Guide_ and continue with this technique for at least 30 days.

The usual _dreamsigns_ have not appeared tonight, but some things have caught my attention in the dream and somehow tried to have a will to do something in the dream. It seems that is creating the feeling that I should do something or realize something in the dream...  ::roll::

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 3*

Yesterday I took a nap for about 10 minutes.
At night I fell asleep on the couch and went to bed at 0:00 and I woke up 5 minutes before the alarm went off (6:35).
I read my dream journal before bed.
I've started counting from 1 and saying "remember my dreams", reaching roughly 80 and fell asleep.
I remembered two dreams.

In the last few days I've noticed a dreamsign that appears in most of my dreams. Famous or important people come and give me something that can be information or objects. In all these cases these people are very kind and something about them catches my attention...  :wink2:  I am impressed by those characters in the dream though in the waking state is not equal.

After reading about _DILD_ I found that I perform well the RC, but I think that adding the fact to stop to do the RC can be good and make them more effective.
I start with Lesson III.  :smiley: 
I will continue reading about other techniques to choose a second option to add a _DILD_.

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 4*

In the afternoon nap of about 15 minutes.
I went to bed at 23:30 and woke up when the alarm went off 6:45.
Before bed, brief reading of dream journal.
Count from 1 and saying "I'm dreaming". I fell asleep quickly.
I remembered three dreams.

Reappeared a famous person in my dream, I found remarkable her appearance and had a nice conversation for a while. In previous days the celebrities who appeared in my dreams were related to anything I had seen or heard of them before, but in this dream I don't know why that character appeared in my dream because I had not had any news of this character.  ::shock:: 

I have read the lesson III. I am doing awareness exercises when I walk to work and when I come back.
I've learned that when I do RC I must think that I'm dreaming and then apply a logical way to know if I'm dreaming or not.
I think I'll start practicing _WILD_, since I usually wake up between 4:00 and 6:00 will take advantage of that moment to use that technique.
I start with lesson IV...  :smiley: 

...Lesson IV is for when I have lucid dreams ... Just wait ...  :Cheeky:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 5*

No nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 0:15 and woke up at 7:30.
Before bed, brief reading of dream journal.
Count from 1 and saying "I'm dreaming". I fell asleep quickly.
I remembered two dreams.

In these days, in my dreams, some object or person that catch my attention always appears. I think it is because I am doing RC's and that make me stop to observe things closely. I hope this succeeds...  :wink2: 

I've started to read another courses about _DILD_

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 6*

1 hour nap in the afternoon. No dream remembered.  :Sad: 
Go to bed at 1:00 and woke up at 7:30.
Reading of dream journal.
Fall asleep.
Remembered two dreams.

Again appear a famous person, water and my parents' house.

I have to try to make RC spontaneously when in contact with water, the house of my parents and celebrities.
I have expanded my dream journal with a more complete structure and details, to collect information that I hope it's useful to better understand my dreams.
I have read _Collection of Techniques and Methods for DILDs_.
I keep working...  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 7*

No nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 23:55 and woke up at 6:30, the alarm was set for 6:45.
Reviewing dream journal before sleeping.
Repeat _mantra_: "*I realize I'm dreaming*"
Fall asleep and remembered two dreams.

In the first dream, I was afraid it was about to become a nightmare and then I woke up...  ::?: 
The second dream was clearer and I noticed more details.
At one point in the night I woke up and remembered I had to stay still and started to repeat my _mantra_: "*I realize I'm dreaming*." After repeating several times, there was a kind of "bang" inside my head and woke up startled. I decided to leave and go back to sleep. I do not know if the "bang" was real (perhaps I started to snore) or not ... I find it interesting, I have to try again next time...  :smiley: 

I have started to read the _WILD_ course of Sageous...  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

The bang might have been an auditory hallucination. These can happen at sleep onset or after waking up. Could be a good sign that your awareness was higher.  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

Thanks for the comment!  :smiley: 

I've had some other experiences like this, but the problem is that I tend to "scare" and I return to the waking state...  :Sad: 
Any suggestions to overcome this situation?

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 8*

Nap of about 15 minutes in the afternoon.
I went to bed at 23:40 and woke up when the alarm went off 6:45.
Before bed, brief reading of dream journal.
I fell asleep quickly.
One dream remembered.

I took a break, I was tired and needed to sleep...  :SleepMeditate2: 
I vaguely remembered a dream... And the truth is that I am very rested this morning!  :wink2: 

I continued reading the course about _WILD_ of Sageous...  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

I think it's normal to be startled if it's something unexpected, but just try not to be scared since there's nothing to be afraid of. Sageous' got some good explanations in his class about all this. Just focus on relaxing and keep a tiny bit of awareness in the case of wilding.  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

Thanks! I'll try...  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 9*

No nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 0:05 and woke up when the alarm went off 6:45.
Brief reading of dream journal.
Repeat mantra: "I realize I'm dreaming", and fall asleep quickly.
One dream remembered and, a possible _WILD_ or _DEILD_ started...?  ::shock::  But without success... :Sad: 

In the first dream, although the remembrance is not very good, there was a situation that often happens to me regularly, where someone chases and overwhelms me trying to capture me but in this case I had more control in the dream and turn persecution into a race and I won because I was faster. In a moment I took off the ground and started to fly low over other people, one of them staring at me and I looked at his eyes that seemed striking. Then I noticed a little pain in the leg and I woke up. It turned out that the leg pain was due to the position I was in bed...
The fact that *control the dream* and turn a potential nightmare into a pleasant dream seems interesting, also start *flying* and *noticing details* is an important progress.  :smiley: 

Then I woke up a few times and on one of them I started with my mantra and at one point a very clear picture of a street with parked cars appeared, I was there and wanted to move for it, but it seems that as soon as I realize it's a dream image I return back to the waking state and I can't continue ...  :Sad: 
I'll get this in the forum and courses to see if I find a solution.  :Shades wink:

----------


## NyxCC

> The fact that control the dream and turn a potential nightmare into a pleasant dream seems interesting, also start flying and noticing details is an important progress.



Indeed it is. Situations where we are being chased and use dream control like flying, telekinesis, etc. can more easily turn to lucid dreams, we need just a little bit more awareness. You can remember this as a dream sign and next time it occurs, you will realize this is a dream. Also, I think you are ready to come up with a task for your next lucid dream. These can help you focus more and keep lucidity for longer.  ::D:

----------


## SenrPF

Thank you very much for your tips!  :smiley: 

Can you give me some examples of tasks that I could do?

Thanks again!

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 10*

15 minutes nap in the afternoon.
I fell asleep on the couch before going to bed.
Go to bed at 0:15 and woke up a few minutes before the alarm went off 6:45.
Two dreams remembered.

I struggled to sleep because dinner was heavier than usual  ::?: , fell asleep on the couch and then when I go to sleep I was a little cranky.  :Sad: 
Anyway this situation let me repeat for some more time my mantra and the first dream I remember came sooner than usual (1:50).
In dreams tonight there was a certain level of control in events. But there was no episode of WILD or similar. The dream recall was worse.

As indicated by NyxCC, I think that I should try to increase awareness or self-awareness...  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

> Can you give me some examples of tasks that I could do?



A few examples will be to try to summon something, fly, do telekinesis, eat something (you can summon it or find it), ask a DC (dream character) some question.

We also have different tasks that change ever month and if you do them you get a pair of wings. We invite everyone to give them a try, even people with 1 ld have completed some, it's very cool. You can check them out here and pick something that you like.  :smiley: 

Tasks of the Month & Year

----------


## SenrPF

Thank you very much! I start it...  :wink2:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 11*

Short nap in the afternoon.
Watching TV until 00:10 and then to bed at 0:20, I wake up at 6:30 and stop the alarm to not sound at 6:45 that is when I get up.
I remember two dreams and one small part of another (though important!).

As NyxCC indicated, I start with a task, I plan to make one for myself first, then I will introduce in _Tasks of the Month & Year_. I decided to repeat a *mantra of flight* (_"I fly in my dreams"_) to try to happen in my dreams.

Tonight, when I go to bed, I don't sleep immediately and for a few minutes repeat my mantra (_"I fly on my dreams"_).

The first dream comes early (1:30) and includes one of the (famous) characters who appeared in the series I saw TV before bed. I have a vague remembrance that at some point I was flying!!!???  ::banana::  But I'm not sure...  :Sad: 

Then the next dream is only a small part, but I think is interesting, a  famous football (soccer) player appears and he has trouble getting scoring goals, I help him and explain what he has to do to get it and it works, but also because I've somehow controlled the trajectory of the ball to enter the goal...  :wink2:   Clearly referring to myself and my process in order to have LD.

In the last dream several DreamSigns appear. Here I have control over some situations too.

In all the dreams I have control over many things that happen. It's funny, I think I have control over my dreams but I didn't realize that I'm dreaming...  ::roll:: 

I'm still working...  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 12*

No nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 0:00 and wake up at 7:30.
Remember one dream.

Tonight was of low activity, not much to review...  ::?:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 13*

One hour nap in the afternoon. No dream remembered.
Go to bed at 1:00 and wake up at 7:30
Remember two dreams.

In the first dream, I think I have had some experience of *sleep paralysis*, I felt a great burden because I could not move.  ::shock:: 

In the second reappears a celebrity and I try to talk to him and although I think he does not understand me, he does and he heard me with great interest.
I must strengthen my task of recognizing *Dreamsigns* because they appear regularly and would serve me to become lucid.

I think there was something interesting that has escaped me tonight, I do not remember ...  :Sad:

----------


## NyxCC

I really like how you put your dream signs in different colors so they are easy to spot. You can also edit your first post to update your dream signs if you like. After keeping track of my DS for a while, I have put them on a single page and printed it so I can review it and repeat to myself whenever possible.  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 14*

No nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 23:45, wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
I do not remember any dreams, only small fragments...  :Sad: 

At first I struggled to fall asleep, my head was full of ideas that came and went and did not stop, I could not focus on repeat my mantra and this caused me some anxiety and after a while I fell asleep.
I could barely remember anything, just some vague memories, some famous people reappeared.

I think is a good idea what NyxCC said: I will amend my list of *Dreamsigns*. I'll put color in the current ones and add new...  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 15*

Short nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 23:45 and wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
Theta binaural listen for five minutes before bed and repeating my mantra.
Remembered one dream.

In this dream appear my aunt and my sister, and again I have some *control* over situation. Also appears my dog.

In the waking state happens that I control everything pretty well, but I'm not aware of what happens in general and my behavior is like a zombie...  ::?:  I think it's clear what happens in my dreams...  :tongue2: 

I'm still at work!  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

> In the waking state happens that I control everything pretty well, but I'm not aware of what happens in general and my behavior is like a zombie...  I think it's clear what happens in my dreams



Have you read about the ADA technique, it helps increase awareness during the day and the critical mindset and awarness is also very helpful for lucid dreaming. Here is the link:

http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...kingyoshi.html

Note for the technique - you actually don't need to be aware of everything, every single moment, but simply pay more attention when doing things.  :tongue2:

----------


## SenrPF

Thanks again! I start to read...  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 16*

No nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 23:55, wake up at 6:45 with alarm. 
One dream remembered.

As usual, a famous appeared and struck me some of her stuff...  :wink2: 

I begin to read about ADA...  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 17*

Short nap in the afternoon (15 minutes).
Go to bed at 23:45, wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
Three dreams remembered. *False Awakening!*  ::happy:: 

Tonight I managed to concentrate properly on my mantra and I counted from 1 upwards... Whenever this occurs, shortly after (between 30 and 60 minutes) I have some "special" dream and tonight have been several consecutive *False Awakenings*.
I've noticed that: when I concentrate properly and my inner voice is silenced before falling asleep, I get results! And I can remember more dreams.  ::goodjob2:: 

However, it also has some drawbacks. The first is that while I wake up and write down what I dreamed, the next morning the remembrance is very weak and I am unclear what actually happened...  :Uhm: 
Moreover, if I perform the same operation during the last hours of sleep it doesn't work! But I think it should be more effective at that time...  :Confused:  

I'll try to think about it and try to find a solution...  ::smartie:: 

In the other dreams, the usual *Dreamsigns* appeared again, but I could not recognize them...  :Sad:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 18*

Again, short nap in the afternoon (15 minutes).
Go to bed at 00:05, wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
One dream remembered.

Tonight I was feeling pretty tired. I repeated my mantra a few times and fell asleep quickly. Memories of dreams have been poor.
Happened again, I managed to avoid a *nightmare* and escape someone chasing me... And again, I did not realize...  ::huh2::

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 19*

No nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 23:50 and wake up at 7:30, without alarm.
One dream rememberd.

The night has been low activity, I did not concentrate very well on my mantra and only a dream remembered clearly at the beginning of the night and after only remember a few fragments with a celebrity...  ::|:

----------


## NyxCC

Do you think about lucid dreaming when going for a nap? This might be a nice opportunity to ld. Maybe repeat the lucid related mantra for a short while before napping if this is possible.  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

> Do you think about lucid dreaming when going for a nap? This might be a nice opportunity to ld. Maybe repeat the lucid related mantra for a short while before napping if this is possible.



Ok! I'll try next time!  :OK Bye now:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 20*

No nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 00:48 and wake up at 7:30, without alarm.
One dream rememberd.

As in previous days, dreams with some *Dreamsigns* I still do not recognize...
I think I could really do some prospective memory exercises to help me to remember to recognize my *Dreamsigns*!  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 21*

One hour nap in the afternoon!  ::shock::  One dream remembered with my dog.
Go to bed at 23:55 and wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
Two dreams remembered and some vague memories of other.

Again some *Dreamsigns*, and one of the dreams was curious because I dreamed I was looking for a book that explain to me how to have paranormal powers and the place I looked had the same appearance as the DV Forum...  :wink2:  This seems to me a good sign!  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Reviewing the situation after 3 weeks*

So far, after 3 weeks, I have reviewed the information in the _Intro Class_ and the _lessons I - IV_. I have read the courses of _DILD_ and _WILD_.
I am *systematically* doing RC, between *12 and 15 times per day*. I have improved the performance of these RC, I made ​​them before without having an adequate level of consciousness, automatically like a _zombie_... Now I stop the activity I'm doing, *look at my hand* and count fingers, I *hold my nose* and check to see if I can breathe, I make a brief *review of the activities* I've done before and what I plan to do next, and finally, I try to *stop my inner voice* and *check my senses* what I hear, I see, etc, also try to do two or three deep breaths and try to* be aware of myself*.

Some days, though not all, listen sessions of *isochronic or binaural sounds* of various types and at night before going to sleep too.

Before going to bed, I *check almost every day my dream journal* and do a little review of what I've done during the day.

Once in bed, I recite a *mantra* along with a count of 1 onwards. Also when I wake up in the middle of the night trying to do this process, although it depends on if I'm too groggy...

I *remember dreams* well and generally in some detail, except dreams and events that appear in the first few hours of sleep of which I have no clear recollection.
The *Dreamsigns* continuously appear on all dreams.

The occasions on which I have *focused on my mantra* properly, before falling asleep, I've had more *interesting experiences.*

I have started to make *prospective memory* exercises to try to recognize my *Dreamsigns*.
I must make more effort in the use of *mantra* before falling asleep and *stay focused* on those moments. I must enhance the ability to do just that during long naps.

I'm still working ...  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Great review SenrPF! Keep up the good work!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 22*

Day of rest!  :smiley: 
I was tired because I had a pretty busy day!

I have only slight memory of some dreams...

Tomorrow more!  ::sheepishgrin::

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 23*

No nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 00:08 and wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
Two dreams remembered and small pieces of other...

In the first a celebrity appears again, with some details that catch my attention...
I have started to do some prospective memory exercises, one of them is that when I look in a mirror I do a RC. Tonight on the other dream I remember, I was shaving me and, obviously, I looked in the mirror ...  :;-):

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 24*

No nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 23:40 and wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
Two dreams remembered.

This week I have a few very busy days and my level of recall of dreams is a little lower...  :Sad: 

I hope to improve in the coming days...  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 25*

No nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 00:05 and wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
One dream remembered.

Certainly, this week is being a bit complicated and this is reflected in my dream experiences. My level of dream recall is lower and do not get much progress...  :Sad: 

I'll put counters on each *Dreamsigns* to see those that appear more often and do more RC's with these.

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 26*

I've been away from home for the weekend. The routine has changed and I've had fewer memories of my dreams.

I have done my prospective memory exercises and I made RC, but not regularly.

Regular *Dreamsigns* have come back in my dreams and especially those related to dogs (it's one of the triggers that I use in prospective memory exercises)...  :wink2:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 27*

Similar to *Day 26*

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 28*

Back home!  :smiley: 

No nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 23:40 and wake up at 6:45 without alarm.
Three dreams remembered.

The days I've been away I found it hard to remember my dreams, but when I came home my memories have been enhanced!  :smiley: 
*Dreamsigns* appear again, especially dogs. 
In one of the dreams there were fireworks and I don't know why I didn't want to watch them (?)

In another dream featured a person I know for my job, long time no see him, I met him on the street a week ago and now appears in my dream ... (?)

I'm reading with great interest the thread that Nailler started on prospective memory...  :Hi baby:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 29*

15 mintues nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 23:50 and wake up at 6:50 with alarm.
Two dreams remembered.

*Dreamsigns* have not appeared tonight, at least as clearly as on previous nights...  :Uhm: 

I'm still working...  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Great idea to count the dream signs and pay more attention to the ones that appear more often.  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 30*

15 mintues nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 00:08 and wake up at 6:50 with alarm.
Two dreams remembered and small pieces of other.

*Dreamsigns* have reappeared, especially my dog ​​and other dogs.
I'm regularly doing my prospective memory exercises and I'm improving in its realization. One of the triggers I use are, precisely, dogs and I think that now appear more often on my dreams.  :wink2:  I'm doing these exercises according to the book of _S. Laberge (EWOLD)_ and his course on lucid dreaming, I've even made ​​a spreadsheet in Google Drive to keep track of the results.  :Good idea: 

I'm following with great attention the thread that started Nailler about _MILD_ and reading the posts of other users I'm learning things that I find very, very interesting!  ::goodjob:: 

One of the dreams was again a *nightmare* occurred in the first sleep cycle (in this first cycle always _"special"_ dreams occur), and again I somehow controlled the situation, although in this case the result has been that I woke up.  ::|:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 31*

No nap in the afternoon. Was a busy day.
Go to bed at 00:30 and wake up at 7:30, no alarm.
One dream remembered.

It's been a pretty busy day and at night has not been very productive ...  ::wtf::

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 32*

30 minutes nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 00:40 and wake up at 7:30 without alarm.
Three dreams remembered.

I fell asleep quickly. Again some *Dreamsigns* appear.
I continued with my prospective memory exercises with good results, but for now, does not work in my dreams!  :Sad: 

I'm still working on it...  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 33*

20 minutes nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 00:10 and wake up at 7:30 without alarm.
Two dreams remembered.

Similar to yesterday...

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 34*

One hour nap in the afternoon. During this nap I woke up several times and fell asleep again. When we finally woke up I remember I had a dream in which I saw my dog in front of me, staring at me and I thought: "This is one of my triggers for RC!!!"  ::thumbup:: , and then did an RC, but can not remember what happened...  :Sad: 
Go to bed at 00:15 and wake up at 7:45 without alarm.
Two dreams remembered.

When I went to sleep I repeated my mantra ("_I remember my dreams in detail_") for a few minutes and fell asleep.  Around 5:00, I woke up and went to the bathroom, went back to bed, and I lay on my back, I was completely immobile, completely relaxed and concentrated repeating the mantra. I fell asleep and a few minutes later I woke up with a dream in which to avoid falling down stairs I raised me and started to fly and landed a little later.  ::shock:: 
After that, do not remember when, I went back inside the previous dream, although in this case nothing special happened, it was a RD.  ::|: 

I am doing my prospective memory exercises and I think starting to obtain results, as in the case of the nap. I'm getting better at doing this kind of exercises. In my daily life, I was not able to remember I had to do something in the near future, almost always forgot, but now with these exercises that is changing.  :wink2: 

As for what happened at night, I think it could be included in _WILD_ and the second dream could have been _DEILD_. I'll try to work more on these techniques in the last few hours of sleep. I think it has also influenced the fact that these days I'm more rested.  :smiley: 

It also seems common that one or more days after little dream activity, always a "rebound effect" makes my experiences are enhanced in successive days...  ::hrm:: 
I will think about this to see if I can draw any conclusion that is useful to me!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 35*

30 minutes nap in the afternoon. 
Go to bed at 23:50 and wake up 6:45 with alarm.
Two dreams remembered.

Reappear *Dreamsigns* and have noticed that I look much into the details of the dream, I guess as a result of my exercises during the day.

----------


## SenrPF

*Additional note*:

In the *Day 34* I had a dream about people related to my work. Had not heard from these people for some time, but they called me today and I had to visit them ...  ::o: 
The situation has been very similar to what I dreamed. I've been there to solve a problem they had, and also in the dream spoke of a special way with one of these people and today he told me he was in the hospital for a serious illness, although it is well now...  :Exclaim: 
That dream was "special", maybe _WILD_, and at the end I fly... 

I don't know if this has any relation!  :Uhm:

----------


## AstralMango

> *Additional note*:
> 
> Two days ago I had a dream about people related to my work. Had not heard from these people for some time, but they called me today and I had to visit them ...



Whoa, freaky!

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 36*

Take a nap of 15 minutes.
Go to bed at 00:30 and wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
One dream remembered.

Tonight I've fallen asleep very fast. I could barely remember a dream, which was rather strange ...  :Question: 

I'm improving a lot my prospective memory and it also helps me to have better awareness of myself.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 37*

Didn't take nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 23:40 and wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
Three dreams remembered.

I repeated my mantra ("_I realize I'm dreaming_") for a few minutes and fell asleep. The dreams have been very striking, I have drawn attention to many details, colors and shapes. My smartphone has appeared two times and somehow seemed to be trying to get attention...  :wink2: 

I guess all this is related to the exercises I do during the waking state...  ::goodjob2::

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 38*

Didn't take nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 00:05 and wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
One dream remembered and some pieces of other.

Nothing special tonight.  ::|: 

Tomorrow more...  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

> One hour nap in the afternoon. During this nap I woke up several times and fell asleep again. When we finally woke up I remember I had a dream in which I saw my dog in front of me, staring at me and I thought: "This is one of my triggers for RC!!!" , and then did an RC, but can not remember what happened...



Ahhh, this was so close! Very good! You are starting to recognize those dream signs! Next time you will nail it!  ::goodjob2:: 

Also, the dream about people from work was very interesting.

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 39*

No nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 23:55 and wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
One dream remembered.

Tonight was similar to the previous: some *Dreamsigns* appear again (the counters keep adding!), I look at some details and "avoid" stressful situations.  :wink2: 

So far I have done my prospective memory exercises by selecting some random targets. Now, after analyzing results, I will choose the objectives taking into account those that appear more often in my dreams and that catch my attention...  :Good idea: 

Both my memory and my level of self-awareness have significantly improved!  ::yeah:: 
Now, during the day, I realized that I am constantly analyzing my surroundings looking for triggers and doing so my level of awareness has increased!  ::goodjob::  
Before that, on a normal day, my mind was wandering and my inner dialogue did not stop making my behavior such as "zombie-like"...  ::o:  I think I'm getting closer to something like _ADA_...  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 40*

No nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 00:10 and wake up at 7:35 without alarm.
Only some pieces of some dreams remembered.

I was tired. Some *Dreamsigns*... 

Tomorrow more...  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 41*

30 minutes nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 00:20 and wake up at 7:45.
Two dreams remembered.

Nothing special... 
I find it harder to wake up during the night and my dream recall has decreased...  :Sad:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 42*

30 minutes nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 23:45 and wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
Two dreams remembered.

Tonight my dream recall has increased, but I still can't remember my dreams well. I hope to improve it in the coming days!  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 43*

15 minutes nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 23:40 and wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
Three dreams remembered.

Tonight I successfully increased my level of dream memories!  ::goodjob2:: 
Apart from obvious reasons, such as fatigue, I don't really know why some nights I remember many dreams/things and not others...  :Question:  I think that mostly affects *motivation*, but I also don't know what the reason for this increased motivation...  :Confused:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 44*

15 minutes nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 23:45 and wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
Two dreams remembered.

Nothing special tonight. Some *Dreamsigns* and not much else...  :smiley: 

When I have some free time I will do a new review of my activities, and see if I can get some useful conclusions...  :wink2:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 45*

No nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 00:30 and wake up at 7:45 without alarm.
One dream remembered.

In the dream tonight, to escape from a difficult situation, I ran a balloon and began to fly ...  ::flyaway::

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 46*

No nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 00:15 and wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
Two dreams remembered.

Nothing special tonight...  :smiley: 
This weekend I'll try to write something more...  ::seeker::

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 47*

No nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 00:15 and wake up at 7:45 without alarm.
One dream remembered. Somo pieces of others.

Next I'll write a few things about my personal work and in the forum about a book I read...  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Revision until now*

The use of mantra. Sometimes I think it doesn't work but it gives some good results. It is important to get a good level of relaxation, concentration and "inner silence", the more these "accompaniments" are achieved, the better result.

RC's. There are days that I can't do it properly, but I have improved on this issue and to recognize Dreamsigns. It does not seem that this habit has moved to my dreams...

The motivation goes up and down like a roller-coaster and I don't know why. I know that reading new things about the subject raises the level of motivation. This also influences the level of my memories about my dreams.

When I look at the end goal and I do not see progress, I get discouraged. When I look at little progress and advancing every day, considering that I do is the right result, then I see progress.

Somehow I think there is an "active" and "passive" way to access LD. I think _WILD_ and similar techniques are active forms because you have to make a conscious effort to access the dream, and _DILD_ and similar techniques are passive forms because you are on the lookout for that and when a signal appears access the dream.
In my case, I think it gives me better, or I'm more inclined, to the active form.
Although I keep doing RC's and looking for Dreamsigns during wakefulness, I think I'll give more importance to _WILD_ exercises.
I have read a book about OBE and although it's, in principle, not directly related to LD, it has a series of exercises that I think are a better approaching to LD for me. I've done some preliminary tests and it seems promising.
I will create an entry in the forum about the book to see if anyone else has read it and expand this topic.

Of course, I will continue with my mantras before falling asleep increasing and improving concentration, relaxation and inner silence.
I'm just going to focus on what it is becoming every day to avoid creating false expectations that lead me to become discouraged.
I will revise and re-read everything written here in DV and in my DJ.

I am preparing to write the entry on the forum...  :smiley: 
Here the entry in the forum: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ml#post2099943

----------


## NyxCC

Great revision SenrPF!  :smiley: 





> The use of mantra. Sometimes I think it doesn't work but it gives some good results. It is important to get a good level of relaxation, concentration and "inner silence", the more these "accompaniments" are achieved, the better result.



 It's quite interesting that you mention the importance of being relaxed and in the state of inner silence. When I do wbtb, I also find ld chances and ld quality as well as focus during the dream to depend greatly on my state before that. The best results come indeed when I'm relaxed, with a relatively quiet mind, yet focused on the mantra and/or my intention to lucid dream.

Do you repeat your mantras pre bed only or do you also do wbtb?





> RC's. There are days that I can't do it properly, but I have improved on this issue and to recognize Dreamsigns. It does not seem that this habit has moved to my dreams...



You can add a few things to enhance your RCs. One great thing is to always start the day with RC - as soon as you wake up, do any RC to make sure you're not in a FA. 

Another thing would be when you remember to do the RC, to really think about the possibility of it working and that this could be a dream, try to feel the excitement and think about possible dream goals.





> The motivation goes up and down like a roller-coaster and I don't know why. I know that reading new things about the subject raises the level of motivation. This also influences the level of my memories about my dreams.



I think this is the case for most of us. It's not easy to have the same motivation every day, but in the long run it pays to be motivated. I find dreams and the dream world pretty exciting - even normal dreams can very interesting and rich in details. Then I love to look forward to lucid dreams where I can have even greater fun. Reading past journal entries is always a great boost for motivation. I also like to soak up entertainment (like playing games, watching TV) and think how it will affect my dreams.  ::D: 





> In my case, I think it gives me better, or I'm more inclined, to the active form.
> Although I keep doing RC's and looking for Dreamsigns during wakefulness, I think I'll give more importance to WILD exercises.



Ok.  :smiley:  It's recommended to still keep up the daytime practice though, because it increases awareness. About the book review, I haven't read the book but have seen the name around, I know one member is reading it (Tlaloc from Intro class) and I think VagalTone has read the book as well, so you might want to drop them a line for some book feedback in case they haven't seen your post.

Best of luck with the practice!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 48*

30 minutes nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 00:45 and wake up at 7:45.
One dream remembered and some pieces of others.

Tonight I got up (not quite know what time) to go to the bathroom, I remember I had targeted a dream in my journal and went back to sleep. This morning diary was blank ...  ::wtf::   :smiley: 
After getting up I remembered a dream I had at the end of the morning...  ::content:: 

Following the instructions given in the book I'm reading now ("The Phase") I have had several "strange" experiences and once appeared an image that was a bright vertical stripe of bright colors and also there was a very loud noise that startled me...  ::disconcerted:: 

I'm still working ...  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

Thank you NyxCC for your interest and information!  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 49*

No nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 23:45 and wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
Two dreams remembered.

Some *Dreamsigns* (counters keep increasing), some control of some situations and some details that caught my attention especially...  :;-):

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 50*

15 minutes nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 00:00 and wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
Two dreams remembered.

Again I got to relax and concentrate with my mantra before sleep, in fact, I fell asleep and about an hour later I woke up and felt very powerful vibrations and crystal sharp sound as a bell...  ::shock::   In the dream I remembered then, I was in a situation in which a young man wanted to steal my smartphone, but talking to him I managed to overcome the situation and he returned it to me...  :Clap:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 51*

No nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 00:00 and wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
Some pieces of dreams rememebered.

Time to rest!  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 52*

20 minutes nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 00:00 and wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
Two dreams remembered.

Tonight, before bed, I did not get good focus on my mantra. Nevertheless dreams have been very vivid with many details. In one of those dreams I watched my own eyes and saw move side to side as in REM sleep...  ::holycrap::

----------


## NyxCC

> In one of those dreams I watched my own eyes and saw move side to side as in REM sleep...



Whoa! That sounds crazy! Were you observing yourself asleep or were you seeing just your eyes? Maybe you were having some sort of non-lucid OBE moment?  :Uhm:

----------


## SenrPF

> Whoa! That sounds crazy! Were you observing yourself asleep or were you seeing just your eyes? Maybe you were having some sort of non-lucid OBE moment?



I just saw my eyes, but could see that the movement was from left to right and right to left. Anyway, the memory of the dream is a little fuzzy ...  ::?: 
In the past I've had some experiences with OBE!  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 53*

20 minutes nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 23:45 and wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
One dream remembered.

This week's been pretty busy and I'm a little tired!  ::yawnorama:: 
Tonight have been some *Dreamsigns*... 

To see what happens this weekend!  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 54, 55 & 56*

This weekend I've been away from home. I rested a bit and I disconnected...  :Cheeky: 
 I remembered some dreams with some *Dreamsigns*. Nothing special ...  ::lol::

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 57*

Because at this time of year I have allergies, I am very tired and I can barely get to bed and sleep deep. No memories of my dreams ...  ::zzz:: 

I hope to improve in the coming days!  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 58*

15 minutes nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 00:00 and wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
One dream remembered.

I remember my dreams again!  :smiley: 
After these days off, I again boost my dream life. This weekend I hope to do some experiments with WBTB + WILD...  :OK Bye now:

----------


## NyxCC

^^Sounds like a good plan! Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 59*

20 minutes nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 23:45 and wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
Only pieces of some dreams remembered.

After the latest news on brain stimulation, during nap I've been listening to isochronic gamma  ::tunes::  and vaguely remember viewing hypnagogic images and more, but it was not fixed in my memory...  :Thinking: 

At night was pretty tired because of my allergies and it's been a sleepless night!  :Sad:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 60*

20 minutes nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 00:00 and wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
One dream remembered and some pieces of other.

Tonight I'm back tired because of my allergy,  ::thumbdown2::  I can just repeat my mantra a few times and I fall asleep quickly...  ::zzz:: 
...But I remembered a dream in the first cycle in which thought I was awake and felt the vibrations and began a typical OBE experience!  ::o: 

And I do not remember anything else!  ::|: 

Let's see what happens this weekend!  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 61*

No nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 01:00 and wake up at 7:50.
One dream remembered and some pieces of others.

I determine to wake up at 6:00 and consciously try to enter my dreams. When I woke up at that time, went to the bathroom and back to bed, I started to concentrate on the images that formed and tried to move the fingers of my left hand, but without moving the muscles (similar to _FILD_), a few minutes after this I fell asleep. When I woke up I remember seeing my feet on the floor of my room like when I get out of bed, but I was still lying...  ::o:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 62*

30 minutes nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 01:00 and wake up at 7:50.
One dream remembered.

Tonight I think I woke up a little early (5:30 am), I got up, went to the bathroom, and went back to sleep, but this time I fell asleep very fast and nothing worked!  :Sad:

----------


## SenrPF

*Day 63*

30 minutes nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 23:45 and wake up at 6:45 with alarm.
Two dreams remembered.

Tonight has not been something remarkable...  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

> When I woke up I remember seeing my feet on the floor of my room like when I get out of bed, but I was still lying...



That's close to some wild/fa experiences I have. Perhaps you need just a tiny bit of awareness to turn this in ld. Don't forget how useful RCs when waking up or going to bathroom can be!  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

> That's close to some wild/fa experiences I have. Perhaps you need just a tiny bit of awareness to turn this in ld. Don't forget how useful RCs when waking up or going to bathroom can be!



Hello again *NyxCC* and thanks for your monitoring and advice!  :smiley: 

I've been thinking a bit about this and I think I'm going to make some changes...  :Thinking: 

I find a bit difficult to explain the current situation, but I will try...  ::disconcerted:: 

First, I've read some workbooks from other users here in DV and mine looks more like the notebook of a preschooler, I say this because I see others do much more elaborate analysis and practical than I do. I know that comparisons are not always good, but in this case make me think about the need to devote more effort to practice, reflect and write about what I do, always within my means, of course. Ultimately I realize that I do not spend too much effort to this, although LD is one of the activities that interest me most in my life.

The situation is that I make the same mistake when making my practice, I don't follow a script and I'm making changes and moving from one exercise to another without much perseverance and always thinking about getting quick results according to my expectations and when it's not what I get, though partial and promising results, I go to change techniques and I start again. It's a pretty stupid strategy on my part!  :Bang head: 

So I 'm going to do something like a "reset" and start again, but this time with the lesson learned. I have to set deadlines and perform the exercises and practices in a consistent way and don't stop until I've met those deadlines. Although read something about some kind of exercises or practices that seem interesting to me, I've got to put aside until finish with what I'm doing. I already know some things that work well and make me good results and I think I've learned from my mistakes, so now I start again but with the knowledge accumulated during this time.  ::roll:: 

I think I should reflect all my activities in more detail within my workbook and do a more thorough follow my actions and the consequences they generate.  ::smartie:: 

For those who read this, suggestions are welcome!  ::help::   ::D: 

Greetings and thanks in advance!  ::thanks::

----------


## NyxCC

Hello SenrPF!  :smiley: 





> First, I've read some workbooks from other users here in DV and mine looks more like the notebook of a preschooler, I say this because I see others do much more elaborate analysis and practical than I do. I know that comparisons are not always good, but in this case make me think about the need to devote more effort to practice, reflect and write about what I do, always within my means, of course



First of all, let me say that I don't think that your workbook is that of preschooler. You've been updating frequently and reporting your progress. Keeping a workbook is to help you get organized about what you want to achieve and how you will go about achieving it. Some people like to write a lot, while others not as much or less often, and there is nothing wrong with that. *What's important* is not what you post in the workbook, but *all the practices that you do during the day, all the thoughts about lucidity and of course the very intention to have a lucid dream*.  :smiley: 





> The situation is that I make the same mistake when making my practice, I don't follow a script and I'm making changes and moving from one exercise to another without much perseverance and always thinking about getting quick results according to my expectations and when it's not what I get, though partial and promising results, I go to change techniques and I start again.







> So I 'm going to do something like a "reset" and start again, but this time with the lesson learned. I have to set deadlines and perform the exercises and practices in a consistent way and don't stop until I've met those deadlines. Although read something about some kind of exercises or practices that seem interesting to me, I've got to put aside until finish with what I'm doing. I already know some things that work well and make me good results and I think I've learned from my mistakes, so now I start again but with the knowledge accumulated during this time



Well, you have already given yourself some good advice and I just have to repeat that again. A lot of the journey to lucidty is about figuring out what works best for you. So, it involves some trial and error, that is natural. We recommend to pick an induction method and stick with it, do it consistently, put your heart into it for a while, then see if it works or not, what can be done to improve it, etc. You can also choose more than one technique just be sure to do them properly  :tongue2:  (for example autosuggestion during day, Mild before bed, there are so many combinations of techniques!). 

If possible, we recommend doing wbtb combined with an induction method. You don't have to do it every day or too often if you feel this takes away sleep, but when you do - once, twice a week maybe, be sure to do it properly. 

Also, concerning usage of dream signs - this makes for a nice complementary method - you can repeat to yourself during the day what your dream signs are, RC when you see them and also think about them pre bed or wbtb/natural wakes. (I'm writing this because I know you track your dream signs, but am not quite sure what practices related to them you do).

Starting over again is a great idea and something even frequent lucid dreamers do. I wish you success with your new strategy and lots of lucidity!  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

Hello NyxCC!  :smiley: 

Thanks as always, your tips are useful and interesting! Glad to have your help in this "journey"!  :smiley:   ::thanks:: 





> First of all, let me say that I don't think that your workbook is that of preschooler. You've been updating frequently and reporting your progress. Keeping a workbook is to help you get organized about what you want to achieve and how you will go about achieving it. Some people like to write a lot, while others not as much or less often, and there is nothing wrong with that. What's important is not what you post in the workbook, but all the practices that you do during the day, all the thoughts about lucidity and of course the very intention to have a lucid dream.



Again thanks for making me better understand the use of the workbook, I think I had not fully understood what was its use and had given too much importance to aspects that are not as relevant...  :Oops: 

In the coming days, and knowing what are my strengths and what are my weaknesses, I will create a new work routine, which I think should be detailed and take the steps to focus on what I do and not "scatter me" much...  :;-): 

When I first started here in DV I set a series of goals and a path to follow to get them, but I have not done!  ::doh:: 

Now I don't have much time, then I will continue expanding and commenting on this topic...  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

I have re-read my workbook...
...And (LOL) actually is not bad!  ::laughtillhurts:: 

(Although I find it difficult to express myself in English, I hope the joke level is well understood in these lines!  ::rolllaugh::  ) 

I have accumulated a bunch of interesting things!  ::happyme:: 
I've been doing well, I have now had a little slump, but  I return with renewed force!  ::banana:: 
I'm doing well, I just need to *maintain* consciousness when I do _WILD_ or *activate* consciousness when I'm in a dream (_DILD_). That is the key point to investigate in depth!  ::seeker:: 

*Tasks to be performed (some repeated)*

* Redo the RC's, recording what I do on a document already I have to see successes and failures.
* Forcing make RC's before sleeping and waking.
* During the day, if I have some free time, try self-hypnosis with isochronic sounds?
* Try to do exercises during naps.
* At night, before sleep, recite my mantra, concentrate, relax and silence the inner dialogue.
* On weekends make WBTB + WILD.
* Study (and perhaps ask on the forum) on how to *keep consciousness in WILD or carry it to DILD*. *This is what I think is failing and should improve!*  :OK Bye now:

----------


## SenrPF

20 minutes nap in the afternoon.
Go to bed at 00:30 and wake up at 7:50.
Two dreams remembered.

Tonight I made ​​a practice of _WBTB_, I woke up to the time I had planned, I got out of bed, went to the bathroom and cleared me a bit, I went back to bed and concentrated on images that appeared, some very clear and that became "dreamscapes", but I could not "enter" them.  :Sad: 

I used a mantra: "I remember my dreams and I wake up at 6:00 AM". It has worked.  ::goodjob2:: 

One dream has almost been a nightmare, but I have not managed to control the situation.  ::|: 

In another dream has appeared a famous I see almost every day on TV, but the first time he appears in my dreams.  :Confused: 

I'm still working on my new routine and return to re-read on _DILD_ and _WILD_, especially to know how to make the transition from dreamscapes to LD...  ::reading::

----------


## NyxCC

Hello again!  :smiley: 





> * Study (and perhaps ask on the forum) on how to keep consciousness in WILD or carry it to DILD. This is what I think is failing and should improve!



Here are two tutorials about wild that you can use for reference, they have different ways of entry into wild too. 

http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...cid-dream.html

http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...into-wild.html

Ok, let's see if I have some tips about wilding. 

One thing to experiment with is the length of the wbtb before wilding. Some people spend the time out of bed, while others do their wbtbs in bed (but this has the risk of falling asleep  :tongue2: ). I usually visit the restroom, then spend some more time awake trying to keep a fresh mind, thinking about lucid dreaming, repeating mantras, goals. Once I feel I'm awake enough and not drowsy as to fall asleep immediately, I focus on relaxing.

I may focus on my body, the darkness in front of my eyes, my breathing or a combination of these and just try to keep my mind empty. This usually has been much more helpful for me personally to transition into a dream - basically just focusing on the relaxing, which is an anchor for the attention and allows the body to gently fall asleep with no effort. Another option would be when  relaxing to imagine some movement like moving one's hand or swimming, cycling, etc. and at some point you may find yourself in the dream doing this. Also, what's important is to analyze less while the process is happening, hence the focus on relaxation and not as much on the steps. 

Another thing to remember is that, even if a wild is not successful, because you have been trying to have an ld, your awareness will be higher, especially after wbtb (and with longer ones even more so), so chances for a dild are higher too. Your intent and expectation to have an ld also play a great role. In the same way you expect to wake up and remember your dreams, set the intent, a strong expectation that you will have an ld. When you are relaxing doing your wild attempt, expect and be certain that even if you miss the transition, you will have an ld.  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

Hello NyxCC!  :smiley:  





> Sensations and types of entry into WILD



I did not know the second link, but I found very interesting to hear the experiences of others on _WILD_. Thanks!  
And thanks for sharing your thoughts and experiences on this topic. 

I start to analyze and draw conclusions...

Greetings!

----------


## SenrPF

Honestly, I think I'm getting better and I'm having fun!  ::D: 

I have returned to make my RC's and I have refocused my efforts when I go to sleep to perform the correct ritual: relaxation, mantra (such as "I remember my dreams"), concentration and inner silence. This re-make my dreams more interesting. Tonight, for example, have had many *Dreamsigns* and all quite striking, are the typical signs that repeat and try to get my attention during sleep!  ::goodjob2:: 

When I wake up after each dream, I turn to concentrate and recite a mantra like "this is a dream", I'm too relaxed and try to follow the hypnagogic imagery presented, which are becoming clearer and come to occupy all my visual field...  :Nod yes: 
I do this in preparation for exercise _WBTB_ during the weekend, in which I have more time to sleep.  :Good idea: 

I'm learning a lot about _WILD_ and _DILD_ thanks to review what had already read and the links provided by *NyxCC* that have been very useful!  ::thanks:: 

Thanks to this, my experiments with _WBTB_ have improved and have a clear strategy to take when I do these exercises. I already have a good portion of the journey and are clarifying many questions I had due to ignorance or lack of information.

I'm still working!  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

Tonight was interesting!  ::wink:: 

I could focus on my mantra right before bed ("I remember my dreams"), but it wasn't for long.
Around 4:30 I woke up and went to the bathroom. I cleared a bit and went back to bed. I started with my mantra ("This is a dream"), but I think I fell asleep pretty quickly. From there have been several dreams, awakenings and return to sleep...
They have appeared many of the usual *Dreamsigns* (counters continue to rise!).
In one of the dreams my father appeared (already deceased) and he taught me very curious animals that caught my attention, in another, my mother (also deceased) accompanied me to a store and when I was entering could not move my legs to climb the front steps (possible SP?).
In another dream I was in my parents house with my sister and suddenly my sister told me I was in another body and I realized because I saw myself in front of me, I was in a white dress that looked shiny , and I looked younger and I was smiling, I went out with my sister and when I came back I realized that was back in my body and my sister actually told me that I was already in my body.  ::shock:: 

Step by step, Little by little!  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

Hello again!  :smiley: 

These last few days have been a little busy and have not had much time to write here...  ::-P: 

I continued reading about _WILD_, and I've done more testing WBTB + WILD, although I have made ​​a change in these and I focused on waking up, clear my head and go back to bed, relax, mantra, inner silence and let me go to sleep, trying to maintain consciousness ... not working!  ::|: 
I think it gives me better result if I wait to images that appear behind my eyelids and if it does not appear, I start to forming them. In these cases I have been closer to success!  :wink2: 

In any case, in the dreams of these days multiple *Dreamsigns* appear, in some cases attract my attention, but I never get lucidity...  :Sad:

----------


## SenrPF

Greetings again!  :smiley:  

For personal reasons, I could not write anything new here. 
During these days I have limited my dream to remember some of them and I could not do more activity.  :Sad: 
Unfortunately, I do not know if I can resume my practice these days, when I get back to have some more time I promise to be here again!  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Hi SenrPF! No worries about that! Hope you are doing well! See you soon!  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

Hello again!  :smiley: 

For personal reasons I have been away some time from DV... Now, although I do not have much free time, I write again here to share my experiences.

All comments and suggestions are welcome! 
Greetings to all!  ::happy::

----------


## SenrPF

Here I go!  :;-): 

Last night I started to focus on my breath for some time when I felt that I was quiet, began to focus on the back of my head and I repeated to myself, "I remember my dreams". Then I began to see some hypnagogic imagery, after that I felt asleep. About half an hour later, I woke up with a dream / nightmare (see my DJ) in which I was moving around my house (OBE?) and at the end I could not move (SP?). I was scared inside the dream and I think that made ​​me wake up...

----------


## NyxCC

SenrPF, nice to see you!  :smiley:  

Sorry to hear about the nightmare. Did you know that it was dream when it happened?

----------


## SenrPF

> SenrPF, nice to see you!  
> 
> Sorry to hear about the nightmare. Did you know that it was dream when it happened?



Greetings again, NyxCC! I'm glad to see you again too!  :smiley: 

Nightmares usually happen to me whenever I do the process that I mentioned in the previous post. In none of these cases I realize I'm dreaming. Perhaps it would be a good opportunity if I managed to control or overcome fear, because if I did it I may realize that I was dreaming...  :Question:

----------


## NyxCC

It could be that you have indeed incubated some sort of a FA/OBE type of a dream. Next time, try to remember this, if you find yourself in a similar situation that it is a dream. Have a strong resolve that you *will not be afraid and will realize this is dream* and repeat this. I made a mantra like this, repeating it every once in a while and over a couple of months my nightmares decreased and I've managed to catch some of them and turn them into lds.  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

During this weekend there has not been great news, but all the dreams that I remembered I was flying or it had "creatures" flying...  ::flyaway::   ::o:

----------


## SenrPF

Tonight I managed to concentrate better at bedtime. 
It has come back a dream in which I moved around my house (OBE?), appeared strange people inside and even though I was, again, a little scared, this time I could control something better. Everything was dark and could only see the light of the screen of my iPad (which is the device that I use as DJ), tried to turn on a light, but did not work...  ::disconcerted::   :smiley: 

I'm getting better, fear has diminished. I must try to concentrate on that when I'm in that situation I realize I'm in a dream...  ::cooler::

----------


## SenrPF

Tonight I'm back to concentrate well in my breath, I've relaxed well, I recited for a couple of minutes my mantra and then I directed my focus towards the back of my head.  ::goodjob2:: 

About an hour after I woke up with this dream!!!  ::shock:: 

Although I've tried this technique at other times of the night, I did not get results.  ::angry::   :smiley:  Still not quite understand why it works in the first phase of sleep and not at the last.  :Uhm:  I think if I get it to work in those last hours of sleep the results would be better, because being the first REM very short in time*is what causes me to wake up quickly and can not build my dream "lucid"...  :;-): 

I will continue analyzing, testing ... to see what happens!  :OK Bye now:

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on the ld, SenrPF! Your tech is working!  :smiley: 

If you repeat this during your natural wakes, you will get similar results sooner or later.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## SenrPF

Two nights ago I went to bed later than usual and I was grumpy when I went to bed, so nothing special happened...  :Sad: 

Last night I got to concentrate better (but there were a few times when my mind wandered), nevertheless I had a very long dream (?) during the first REM period and I had several times when I was flying (no control) and at last I was in a situation where I could not move or breathe and woke up...  ::whyme:: 

I'm still working...  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

> Two nights ago I went to bed later than usual and I was grumpy when I went to bed, so nothing special happened...



At least you didn't have any nightmares, which happens when I go to bed grumpy.  :tongue2:

----------


## SenrPF

Hello! 

I'm here again!  :;-): 

At the moment I'm going to start writing in my dream journal...  :smiley: 

I have also signed up to Spellbee2's competition: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...6-signups.html

Regards!

----------


## SenrPF

Tonight when I was falling asleep I have felt a very strong vibrations that crossed my trunk and rose to the head.  ::shock:: 

I was very tired and I could just wake up to jot down a few lines about the dreams...  ::|: 

I hope that tomorrow will better!  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

In one of the dreams tonight, I, again, have the feeling of *being overwhelmed* that often end up becoming *nightmare*...  I should try to convert those moments into lucidity!  ::hrm:: 

Also returns to appear *water/sea* and my refusal to introduce in the water, I think if I got overcome fear at that time and I introduced at sea, I could use that time to realize I'm in a dream!  ::doh::

----------


## SenrPF

Tonight I had another nightmare, this time have been vampires who are the characters that scared me more in my dreams.
Around 4 am I woke up and went to the bathroom. I stayed awake for about 10 minutes back to sleep, concentrating on my breathing and telling myself that if I ever dream about vampires would realize that I was in a dream. I returned to the nightmare, but I could not realize I was dreaming ...  :Sad: 

To continue working!  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

During these days I'm having trouble remembering my dreams, especially the next day seems like if I do not remember anything ...  :Sad: 

Tonight I have done WBTB and when I returned to bed and started to breathe deeply, I felt a strong vibration, but only in the head.  ::huh2::

----------


## Smudgefish

Dream recall is very variable (for me anyway), don't let it get you down just keep goign at it and do your best. Easy to get put off when you can't remember much but it tends to come back when you least expect it.

----------


## SenrPF

Thanks for the comment *Smudgefish*!  ::thanks:: 
I'm still in the fight!  :superman:   :smiley:

----------


## Habba

> During these days I'm having trouble remembering my dreams, especially the next day seems like if I do not remember anything ... 
> 
> Tonight I have done WBTB and when I returned to bed and started to breathe deeply, I felt a strong vibration, but only in the head.



Performing multple WBTBs help recall your dreams more!

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome back, SenrPF and good luck in the competition!  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

Hello again NyxCC!  :smiley: 

I'm glad you're here! I hope we can talk about something in the coming days...  ::cooler:: 

Greetings.

----------


## SenrPF

Tonight my dream recall has increased considerably, I guess because of the extra motivation for participating in the competition!  :smiley: 

I will try to use this to improve and increase the possibility of being lucid in a dream ...  :;-): 

I've also done WBTB, but without success.  :Sad:

----------


## SenrPF

Well, today I have had a sleepless night.  :Sad: 

It happens rarely, but... Anyway, tonight was pretty bad!  :Insomnia: 

I do not give much importance to it, but my dream recall is lower and, practically, I do nothing except tossing and turning in bed... 

 ::thumbdown:: 

Tomorrow will be better,  ::thumbup::  though perhaps sleep overcomes me and be a night without memories... I hope not!  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Sorry to hear this. Hope you catch up on sleep and have a nice REM rebound  :smiley: .

----------


## SenrPF

Well, today it has been better than yesterday,  :smiley:  but, as expected, lack of sleep the previous day has meant that I have slept deeper and has been a bit harder to remember my dreams and WBTB has not had much chance of success...  ::shakehead:: 

I keep working...  ::seeker:: 

in the coming days I'll see if I make a little recapitulation and prepare a more concrete action plan, because right now I'm a little disorganized...  ::smartie::

----------


## SenrPF

Ok. Here I go...

... again!  ::cooler:: 

Work plan for the coming days:

1) *Sufficient sleep*. This seems to be going well, plus I keep a routine to go to sleep that is usually always the same. This requirement, I think, is followed correctly.

2) *Relaxation and meditation* during the day. I will use a scheduler to do every day at least 10 minutes.

3) Be more *aware* of what happens inside (inside me) and externally during the day.

4) See *DV forums* regularly.

5) Do *not obsess* and be *patient*. I must practice regularly, as physical exercise, also taking days off. If one day is not trained for whatever reason, nothing happens, if done regularly and consistently at the end will produce results.

6) When *go to sleep*: *breathe* calm and relaxed, *focus* on the back of the head, *repeat* "I remember my dreams". So to achieve the highest level of *tranquility and relaxation*, the higher, the better. *Silence the inner dialogue*.

7) *After* about *4 hours* of sleep, *wake up*, *get up* and go to the bathroom. *Back to bed* and again make the point 6.

8) On *weekends* and holidays repeat step 7 several times.



I continue to report in the coming days!  :OK Bye now:

----------


## SenrPF

Today I am a little sick, I'm cold.  :Crying: 

During the night I've had several episodes of waking abruptly because I could not breathe very well.  ::|: 

It has not been a very productive night...  :smiley: 

During the day I'm starting to realize the plan that I have proposed, but at night I think I will not be able to do much until I feel better of this annoying cold!  ::eh::

----------


## SenrPF

These last days I do not feel very good about my cold.  ::thumbdown:: 

I can hardly do the points of my plan of action. I'm tired, I sleep very fast and deep, I can not breathe very well...  ::sad2:: 

Anyway, I think I'm getting better already and I hope to move forward in the coming days!  ::lol::

----------


## NyxCC

Wish you a quick recovery! 

Very cool avatar by the way.  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

> Very cool avatar by the way.



The Lord of the Rings!  :wink2:

----------


## SenrPF

In the last days I have not been very inspired about my dreams. Because of the cold I've been I have not slept well and I'm still recovering. Overall I'm pretty tired and is difficult for me to wake up. I do not remember my dreams, I can just write down anything in my diary ...  :Sad: 

On the other hand, I am doing meditation exercises regularly and continuously. I am more aware of what happens around me and inside me. I'm being more aware of the process that happens when I fall asleep, this is important to me. 

Now I must improve my dream recall, I must also control and improve the process before falling asleep, make WBTB and be aware of the process of falling asleep trying to capture the moment of transition to dream, if I have awakened from a dream and I remember it, I try to get back into that dream.

In general I am following well the script I raised a few days ago...  :smiley: 

I'm going to improve in the coming days! I hope...  :;-):

----------


## SenrPF

I think it was a good idea to have participated in the competition *Spellbee2* (besides, I think he has done a great job!).  :smiley: 

It has helped me to draw some interesting conclusions:

* I must improve my _Dream Recall_ and make it as constant as possible.
* I see the results they have achieved some of the participants and it seems to me that is fantastic the levels that can be reached, which serves me as incentive to keep working harder and better in terms of my dreams.

I'm improving on the ability to explore the moments before falling asleep  :Clap: , I'm also better in meditation  ::meditate::  and also improves my _Dream Recall_ although I still have not connected at all  ::huh:: , and there are gaps in my memories of dreams, but I have better level now and more self confidence.  ::cooler:: 

I'm still working on it!  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

Hello again!  :smiley: 

In recent days I have not been able to write here, but I continued with my practices and, yes, I've been writing in my journal and doing several things!  ::wink:: 

As for the points I set out to make, I can say that I am doing pretty well, I'm sleeping enough hours, I'm doing meditation regularly and quite well, which leads me to think I'm a little more aware of myself.  ::goodjob2::  In some of the days when I could meditate longer and with a better result, after a while I noticed a "tingling" and some vibration in the central area of my forehead between the eyebrows  ::o:   :Question: . I do not know if there will be any relation or if it`s a mere coincidence...  ::silly:: 

I keep visiting DV regularly, but now I participate less for lack of free time. I am calm, without stress, and I started writing a diary in which I collect everything I do, the consequences it may have on my dream experiences, what I have to do, analyze all the information as best I can and gradually I'm having new experiences that I think are very useful for me.  ::smartie:: 

On weekends, when I have some more time to sleep, I'm doing *WBTB* and when I go back to bed I perform the techniques of book of M. Raduga (The Phase) that on other occasions have served well to me, in fact, last weekend I had a FA when using this technique and although not reach lucidity, I think that indicated that I am on the right track.  ::yeah:: 

As for the days of work, I'm still doing the breathing technique to calm down the most, focus on my mantra and silence my inner voice. The better I do the better chance I have to get some "special" dream. Yesterday, for example, I had one of those "special dreams", but in this case was a terrifying nightmare: I was on an elevator in which I want to move up, but when I pressed the button to go up, the elevator began to go up and then fell very quickly below ground level, the third attempt fell so fast I felt an irrational fear that made me wake up!  :Sad:   Despite this terrifying experience, that I already know well, because it has occurred to me several times, it seems that such dreams are related to OBE and fear I feel is normal and I'll have to overcome it little by little. Then, later in the night, in another REM cycle on which I perform the same technique I had a dream in which I moved to my living room and then outside my house (this time the dream was more pleasant and did not end in nightmare!)  :smiley: 

In short, I think I'm going back to make progress. I hope I can continue on this path and see what happens...  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Good job keeping up the practices, SenrPF! About those special dreams, would you say you had more awareness during them?

----------


## SenrPF

> Good job keeping up the practices, SenrPF! About those special dreams, would you say you had more awareness during them?



Unfortunately, I think not!  :Sad: 

In general, if it's a nightmare, fear dominates me  :Oh noes:  and all I can do is wake up...  :Bang head:   :smiley: 

Anyway, I think it is related to the technique that I do before I fell asleep, the more I get silence my inner voice, and more relaxed and calm I get to be, I have more chances to bring more awareness to my dreams and therefore have more chance of success.

Any suggestion is welcome...  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

That sounds like a good technique, keep it up. 

Regarding the scary dreams, I find it helps to repeat to oneself that when such a situation occurs you will not be afraid and run away. You will be calm and relaxed because the situation is totally under your control. It may sound simple and self explainatory which is why we never even bother to try repeating this to ourselves. I know it works and can absolutely be achieved if you put your determination into it.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## SenrPF

Thanks *NyxCC*!  :smiley: 

I will try to incorporate the indications you have given me to my work routine...  ::thumbup:: 

...And I'll tell you what result I have!  ::thanks::

----------


## SenrPF

After about six hours of sleep, I woke up remembering a dream, I was lying on my back, I concentrated on my breathing and on the back of my head, almost immediately hypnagogic images appeared, they were very clear and I began to noticing vibrations in the head, then I have directed my attention to the vibrations and they have disappeared, I have woken up and I had to get up...  ::hrm::

----------


## NyxCC

Good to see you back, SenrPF!  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

Glad to see you here, NyxCC!  :Nod yes:

----------


## SenrPF

I woke up around 4 a.m., and went to the bathroom, when I came back to bed I started thinking about things that were overwhelming  ::shakehead2::  and I couldn't do the technique well  :Bang head: , there have been no good results  :Sad: . I have written down a couple of dreams...  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

Seems like I've had a couple of bad sleep nights...  ::shakehead2::  Tonight around 3 a.m. I woke up and wrote down a dream, then about 6 a.m. I woke up and tried to concentrate on breathing, but I couldn't, I was hot, the noises of my dog and my wife bothered me and the light of dawn also made me feel uncomfortable...  ::angry::  I haven't been able to do much, see if I improve in the next few days...  ::disconcerted::

----------


## SenrPF

Last night I got a good concentration before I fell asleep  ::thumbup:: , again this caused a very interesting dream,  ::yeah::  I have to continue on that line and try to do it at the other times when I wake up at night.  :Nod yes:

----------


## SenrPF

I went to bed a little earlier, the first concentration when I went to sleep was not very good, that caused there to be no memories at first  ::whyohwhy:: , however around 6 a.m. I woke up with a dream and was able to do the concentration again  ::goodjob2:: , this time it was better and generated an almost lucid dream!  ::banana::  (Here is the dream) I must continue in the same line, it seems that this works...

----------


## SenrPF

Again, around 6 a.m., I woke up with a dream and was able to concentrate again, it generated an interesting dream in which I bathed and submerged myself in the sea. These kinds of dreams always scared me, they turned into nightmares and I ended up waking up, but now it seems that fear doesn't appear and I control the situation. Tonight the concentration was not very good, I must improve in that aspect because I think it will give me better results...

----------


## SenrPF

The same procedure is repeated and an interesting dream reappeared in which I got into an elevator and instead of moving vertically I moved horizontally. At some point when I woke up, I was doing some concentration again and I had the feeling that my body was moving (although it wasn't), my feet were coming off the bed and coming up.  ::shock::

----------


## SenrPF

I went to bed at the usual time, the first concentration when I went to sleep was good and a nightmare occurred again in the first cycle (this is when the most interesting results occur). Later there were memories of several dreams that I was able to write down, I couldn't get my concentration right again, although all the dreams were interesting with symbology of movement, famous people and places from my own home. 
The better the concentration, the better the results. I'm going to try to improve on that procedure by trying to practice during the day and then making an effort of intention to do it every moment of the night that I wake up...

----------


## SenrPF

In recent days I have suffered from quite annoying back pain  :sageous: , I have not been able to do much, just write down some dreams...  ::|:  When I get better in the next few days I will return to my practices...  :Nod yes:

----------


## SenrPF

When I went to sleep I did my concentration and I also added the firm resolution to do that same concentration when I woke up at dawn.  ::thumbup:: 
When I woke up at dawn and concentrated, I immediately noticed vibrations  ::o: , I didn't pay attention to them and I kept concentrating, then very clear hypnagogia appeared, it seemed as if I were inside those images and then I had the sensation that I had displaced somewhere…  ::shock:: 
The problem is that I don't remember it very well because I think it happened a couple of times but I fell asleep and I didn't write down at the time.  ::doh::

----------


## DarkestDarkness

> The problem is that I don't remember it very well because I think it happened a couple of times but I fell asleep and I didn't write down at the time.



A problem, yes. However, one you are aware of now, so next time you are more likely to make more efforts to retain recall even if you don't write it down at the time. It's a delicate thing, choosing when to write down recall, since it can interrupt flow of things too.

The fact that you recall that something happened at all is good, I would say. I have lost many non-lucid dreams I would have liked to have written record of, and yet I feel that some part of me has internalised and preserved in some way the most interesting details, in a way that does not require my conscious recall.

----------


## SenrPF

Thanks for the reply _DarkestDarkness_!  ::thanks:: 
I will continue working on this line. Indeed, I believe that the achievements I obtain now are the basis for future successes!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## SenrPF

Tonight the level of concentration has not been very good  ::whyohwhy:: , even so, I had a dream in which I had the impression that I was in control of what was happening  :Thinking: , in the other dreams that I have remembered symbols of reunion with "someone", that I have known for a long time, appear and joy at the occurrence of that meeting...  :;-):

----------


## DarkestDarkness

Something worth thinking about with regards to dream control; it is not something exclusive to a waking or conscious mind and so in other words it's not necessarily limited to lucid dreaming alone. That impression you had is exactly what makes non-lucid dream control a good cue to lucidity, because it can lead to rather unusual things in dreams and which couldn't possibly happen while waking. Changes in environment or other characters based on for example your will or thoughts, could be a good dream sign, should you be able to remember to be mindful about what it is that's happening.

----------


## NyxCC

Hope your back is better! What exactly does the nighttime concentration practice include?

----------


## SenrPF

> What exactly does the nighttime concentration practice include?




The procedure is, I think, rather simple:  :wink2: 

* I lie on the bed, 
* I close my eyes, 
* The environment should be calm and without distractions, 
* I focus on the back of my head just where the head touches the pillow,
* I try not to think about nothing (the more inner silence I achieve, the better),
* If my mind begins to disperse I return to concentration and inner silence.

At some moments hypnagogic images appear and I try to observe them without getting involved. I maintain this procedure until I am tired and fall asleep or, if it lasts a long time, then I interrupt the process and try to fall asleep.

I think it's important that I just keep that focus without having expectations about what might happen.

As I have mentioned in other posts, it usually works in the first REM cycle and lately when I manage to do this procedure upon waking up during the night it also produces significant results.

The main problem is that I don't always get the concentration to be correct and especially when I wake up during the night since I easily fall asleep and I don't perform the technique...

I hope this explanation is understandable... (Sorry for my Google Translate English!)  ::D:

----------


## NyxCC

That sounds like a good technique indeed! It is simple but I think it can be quite powerful - focusing the mind while falling asleep can definitely work wonders  :smiley: .

----------

